# Guest Podium



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I have been working on my guest podium (on and off) for the last 3 weeks and I finally got around to starting a how-to. Although it's not complete I would still like to hear what you guys think of it so far!
So let me know!
http://www.freewebs.com/frontyardfright/06/guestpodium.htm


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Its pretty good! What will the podium be for? I really like the top, it is shiny and I like looking at it!. No seriously, its awesome. I really like the top.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hahaha thanks! i really like it too  i made it from scratch. (i can't stop telling people that!) i'm very happy with it. o
all i have to do is make a plexiglas sign for the front to say "donations". the only thing is, i'm not sure how i am going to make it... so it's holding the whole project up. once i get the sign done, i just have to out it all together. until then it will just sit in my garage and get covered in saw dust.

and the podium will be for a guestbook that i plan to make so that people that come to my haunt can tell me who they are and where they are from and what they think of it. Haunt31.com came up with the idea and i just loved that concept!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

you could make the sign like a tombstone out of foam with edging and stuff. Use the thin stuff then tack it on to the front, perhaps use velcroe to put it on the front so you can change it if you want to use it for another project. 
Put scrolling in the corners of it or something like that. 
I like the foam with the pellets for stuff like that cuz then you can pop out the letters, fill them with black paint and it kinda looks like stone carved. 
Its just a suggestion. the plexiglass would look nice too and could be interchangeable if you put paper between layers that you can change, depends on the look you want..
I want to see pics of the finished product k


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks better than Toby's nice job!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i like the idea of the foam... but i have already cut a whole in the front for my plexiglas. i could however put the foam onto of the plexiglass. because of the way that i had planned it was attaching the plexiglas to the frame, not the plywood. so there would be an intent of 1/2in but i could put the thin foam on top of the glass and it would flatten in out. then all i would have to do is carve the foam letters out... AND i can keep the center of the "O" and glue it to the glass!
...
good idea 
thanks!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I made a podium last year for a guest book as well. It's great fun going back and reading all the comments. I found an awesome book used for making scrapbooks at the local craft store. I took the pages out, soaked them in tea to make them look old and when they were dry, I burned the edges of the pages to also make them look old. Almost burned down the damn kitchen when one went up in flames a little faster than planned LOL. Here's a pic of the book I used. Sorry it's not a better picture. The cover looked like ages leather and I loved the clasp on it, made me think of an old book of spells or something. 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trish...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that looks awesome!
i was thinking of what i'm going to do for a book...
i might have to go to the craft store today and see what they got 
thanks!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks great so far FYF. I really want to make one of these someday. Maybe I should spend some time with my week off building one. So much time this week and so many more props to build than there is time!

Your book looks great trishaanne. Did you burn the pages while they were still wet? I think I may try that to see how it comes out and to (hopefully) stop myself from burning the house down.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Trish that book is fantastic!!! Wow! 

I like this idea too now.... gosh, I will never accomplish anything if you guys keep throwing great ideas at me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, awesome book TA!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Zombie. The pages were mostly dried when I burned them. In all the ones I did, I only "over-burned" 2 of them and had to toss them. I'm working on some new ones to add to the book for this year too. I figure no sense waiting till the last minute, and it's all the little miscellaneous projects that take alot of time. The big builds seem to be done quickly but all the nit-picky details, so it looks just the way you want it to, are the worst part.

FYF, I'll make you a deal...I'll make your book if you come redo my podium. Nothing fancy, just something that will stand up and be a bit more sturdy that what I concocted last year. My carpentry skills are a bit "less than professional" shall we say? LOL


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hahaha
hell, i'll give you mine!
i just want to get done with the damn thing so i can start something new to work on! 
i'm one of those people who don't like to finish things! 
i have about 6 projects started...
and the garage seems to keep getting smaller as the days go by..


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

At least you can probably still walk through your garage. I have to go out there today and redo mine.....AGAIN! And now you have we wanting to redo my podium TODAY since I just dragged out the guest book and reread it. UGGGG, too many ideas in my head....I can feel my brain about to explode! (no smartass comments Vlad, dear) But I just got an idea for how I want to redo it so maybe it's a good idea that I start on it early. And just when I thought I couldn't possibly add any more projects to what I already wanted to do! Thanks for the inspiration to go outside and get working today though!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hahaha you're quite welcome.
and no, at times nobody can walk through the garage 
at one time i had 4 projects out (my sign for the front of my haunt, my monster mud prop "buddy", my guest podium, and the door frame of my facade which weighs about a billion pounds.) spread all over my garage.
needless to say...
mom wasn't very happy.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hey guys, last night i worked on my guest podium and i plan on adding to my how-to sometime today or tonight. it's turning out really nice!!! anyways, stay tuned for when i update my how-to!


----------

